# Miami & S.E. Florida GTO Owners!!!



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello from SPEED, STYLE & PERFORMANCE, Car Club of S. Florida
We are a group of young professionals looking for local car enthusiast who are interested in becoming a member of our young and growing car club. Currently our group has 20 members and range from the ages of 21 to 39. We have a variety of vehicles, including a Corvette ZO6, Mercedes C230 and a 2005 Mustang GT. All makes and models are welcomed, import or domestic. Our group meetings are held bi-monthly on Thursday's at 8:00pm at MAC Accessories on 7090 SW 44 Street in Miami, Florida . Meeting usually last for about an hour and then the group heads out to a local restaurant for food and drinks. 

On meeting nights it is an open forum, feel free to discuss any issue be it car related or not. Brainstorming of ideas and opinions on modification and group activities are discussed and planning for future garage meets to help with each other with projects are scheduled (air tools and lift are available for the clubs use). Our activities include attending local shows, which include the monthly Hot Roads show down in Homestead, Florida and the annual Kruisin Krome Car Show. We organize monthly cruises to Key Biscayne and Key Largo. We also hold club Dyno Days at Kelley Chevrolet and Track days at Moroso Motorsports Park. We hope you will consider our invitation and feel free to attend one of our meets to get a true feel of our group. Our next meeting will be held on Thursday, August 4th, 2005. You can also check out our temporary site at http://groups.msn.com/SPEEDSTYLEandPERFORMANCE

Feel free to contact me with any questions you may have. You can reach me at [email protected].

Sincerely,
Ruben Alvarez


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

The Crow said:


> Hello from SPEED, STYLE & PERFORMANCE, Car Club of S. Florida
> We are a group of young professionals looking for local car enthusiast who are interested in becoming a member of our young and growing car club. Currently our group has 20 members and range from the ages of 21 to 39. We have a variety of vehicles, including a Corvette ZO6, Mercedes C230 and a 2005 Mustang GT. All makes and models are welcomed, import or domestic. Our group meetings are held bi-monthly on Thursday's at 8:00pm at MAC Accessories on 7090 SW 44 Street in Miami, Florida . Meeting usually last for about an hour and then the group heads out to a local restaurant for food and drinks.
> 
> On meeting nights it is an open forum, feel free to discuss any issue be it car related or not. Brainstorming of ideas and opinions on modification and group activities are discussed and planning for future garage meets to help with each other with projects are scheduled (air tools and lift are available for the clubs use). Our activities include attending local shows, which include the monthly Hot Roads show down in Homestead, Florida and the annual Kruisin Krome Car Show. We organize monthly cruises to Key Biscayne and Key Largo. We also hold club Dyno Days at Kelley Chevrolet and Track days at Moroso Motorsports Park. We hope you will consider our invitation and feel free to attend one of our meets to get a true feel of our group. Our next meeting will be held on Thursday, July 21st, 2005. You can also check out our temporary site at http://groups.msn.com/SPEEDSTYLEandPERFORMANCE
> ...


Goats and Mustangs in the same club? Whats next, Dogs and Cats living together?


----------



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

It is truely a great group! We currently have one 2005 GTO with Heads and Cam (438 hp) from Aventura. Hope to have some more GTO members.


----------



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

Meeting is this Thursday, if anyone is interested.


----------



## 2005GTO (Jul 17, 2005)

i will show up to see how everything is me and my brother he has a z06 vette


----------



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet

Hey 2005GTO go to our site and check it out when you get the chance.

http://groups.msn.com/SPEEDSTYLEandPERFORMANCE


----------



## jjw3477 (Jul 19, 2005)

you know me ruben i will be there.


----------



## jjw3477 (Jul 19, 2005)

i guess i will be convoying down there with some other goats to.


----------



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

What location are you driving from 2005GTO? There are 2 GTO's and a CTS-V driving from Ft. Lauderdale down to the meet on Thursday, maybe you guys can convoy down together.


----------



## 2005GTO (Jul 17, 2005)

well i live like 20 mins from the place. i live on kendall.


----------



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

cool, see you there!!


----------



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

Great meet guys, We had a total of 14 cars (4-2005 GTO). Hope to see you guys at the next meet August 4th.


----------



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

MEETING IS THIS THURSDAY. Hope to some of you guys out.


----------



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

Just letting everyone know meeting tonight. Same place and time, 7040 SW 44 Street, Miami, Florida at 8 p.m.


----------



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

MEETING THIS THURSDAY 8:00pm. 7040 SW 44 Street, Miami, Florida

http://groups.msn.com/SPEEDSTYLEandPERFORMANCE


----------



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

Looks like it's going to be a good meet. Here is the list so far:  

Black Camaro 
Midnight Blue Camaro
White S/C Z28 Camaro
Black Z28 Camaro
Red Trans Am
Black Trans Am WS.6
Maroon Vette
Electron Blue Z06
Yellow Vette
Yellow Z06
SOM C6 Vette
05 Mustang GT
04 Mustang GT
04 Mustang Cobra
Red GTO
Silver GTO
SSR
CTS-V
Expedition

Maybe's 2 Charger R/T


----------



## MAKPerformance (Sep 27, 2005)

thats a nice little gathering you guys have... i may pass by for some leisurely car convo.


----------



## MAKPerformance (Sep 27, 2005)

ops i just realized i missed it! doh! when is the next one?


----------



## derekgto (Jan 18, 2011)

me and some friends are starting one in the tampa bay area and all surrounding areas like brandon, bradenton, orlando, sarasota. and everything else that gto owners wanna travel from right now there are just a few other owners that have joined us but we need to make this huge people. lets start what could be the biggest gto fan club in the world..... TRUE STORY FLORIDA HAS THE MOST OF ALL NEW GTO'S PRODUCED so lets prove it and get to gether hit me up


----------



## derekgto (Jan 18, 2011)

me and some friends are starting one in the tampa bay area and all surrounding areas like brandon, bradenton, orlando, sarasota. and everything else that gto owners wanna travel from right now there are just a few other owners that have joined us but we need to make this huge people. lets start what could be the biggest gto fan club in the world..... TRUE STORY FLORIDA HAS THE MOST OF ALL NEW GTO'S PRODUCED so lets prove it and get to gether hit me up


----------



## derekgto (Jan 18, 2011)

*gto florida*

me and some friends are starting one in the tampa bay area and all surrounding areas like brandon, bradenton, orlando, sarasota. and everything else that gto owners wanna travel from right now there are just a few other owners that have joined us but we need to make this huge people. lets start what could be the biggest gto fan club in the world..... TRUE STORY FLORIDA HAS THE MOST OF ALL NEW GTO'S PRODUCED so lets prove it and get to gether hit me up


----------



## richterat83 (May 5, 2011)

Anybody in or around the Treasure Coast area? 

Looking to poke my nose around a car and maybe get a ride. No cars FS within 75 miles and i don't wanna go bug a dealer if i ain't got the cash


----------



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

Our next big Miami meet is scheduled July 14th!! Hope to see everyone out there. Will post up all the info on a separate thread.


----------

